# chest  & triceps same day?



## pete26 (Nov 15, 2010)

does anyone have and expierence with doing tricepts and bicepts the same day? im thinking about trying and was just wondering if it was going to have any effect on my ability to gain tricept strength since they work together for most chest work?


----------



## completeidiot (Nov 16, 2010)

really?


----------



## Noghri73 (Nov 16, 2010)

Your heading says "chest and triceps", then you ask about bi and triceps (no "t")
Biceps do not get a work out with chest work generally.

I work out biceps and back on the same day, and triceps and chest on another day.
I have never worked biceps and triceps on same day, so I'll have to defer to others experience.


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm currently working bi and tri on same day I've never heard of the bicep being involved in bench press even reverse grip would not bring it into play. I'm switching up my workout due to no bicep growth and a few other reasons. But I would say try it and see whay works for you give it a solid three weeks befote makinh a decision though

Good luck


----------



## pwloiacano (Nov 16, 2010)

I work bi's and tri's on the same day.  I prefer not to do tri's with chest because I really like to do close grip bench presses.  You really can't do these when you do tri's with chest because it would be redundant with all the pressing already done with main compound chest exercises.  Close grips are a great mass builder for tri's and they also help strengthen your regular bench press (at least in my case.).  
If you are really hell bent on doing tri's on chest day, try doing skull crushers as your main compound exercise.  Do them both on a flat and decline bench.  Good luck.


----------



## Sampson (Nov 16, 2010)

I do bi's and tri's together and get pretty good results.  Plus, if you do them on friday around 6pm and then go out to the clubs you will still have a nice pump lol


----------



## alan84 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sampson said:


> I do bi's and tri's together and get pretty good results.  Plus, if you do them on friday around 6pm and then go out to the clubs you will still have a nice pump lol



Don't u love that pump in the clubs, when u feel like half of the girls in the club are checking you out lol


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 16, 2010)

pwloiacano said:


> I work bi's and tri's on the same day.  I prefer not to do tri's with chest because I really like to do close grip bench presses.  You really can't do these when you do tri's with chest because it would be redundant with all the pressing already done with main compound chest exercises.  Close grips are a great mass builder for tri's and they also help strengthen your regular bench press (at least in my case.).
> If you are really hell bent on doing tri's on chest day, try doing skull crushers as your main compound exercise.  Do them both on a flat and decline bench.  Good luck.



This is how I work tris its not a problem for me with bench and tris just bicep no size or strength gain 
Any hints


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2010)

Dear christ...they are ARMS. Do them on the fucking toilet or on your commute to work if you like. Together, with legs, on rhomboid day, whenever.


----------



## Sampson (Nov 16, 2010)

alan84 said:


> Don't u love that pump in the clubs, when u feel like half of the girls in the club are checking you out lol



haha yep.....then i go home alone


----------



## pete26 (Nov 16, 2010)

shit i meant chest and tris sorry


----------



## pete26 (Nov 16, 2010)

im not worrying about my bi's there the last thing i worry about


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 16, 2010)

pete26 said:


> does anyone have and expierence with doing tricepts and bicepts the same day? im thinking about trying and was just wondering if it was going to have any effect on my ability to gain tricept strength since they work together for most chest work?





what the fuck? are you like 5 years old?


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Dear christ...they are ARMS. Do them on the fucking toilet or on your commute to work if you like. Together, with legs, on rhomboid day, whenever.



Nice attitude "moderator"


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2010)

twstdn8v said:


> Nice attitude "moderator"



Bad attitude maybe, but good advice.

Here, the clean version for easily offended individuals like yourself:

It really doesn't matter when, where, or how you work direct arms training into your programming. The fact of the matter is that unless you have an absolutely fantastic base level of training, are an advanced trainee with several years of consistent well-designed training (and progress) behind you, direct arm training is detrimental at worst and superflous at best.

Ironically, the people who would benefit from advice about direct arm training are usually already experienced enough to figure it out for themselves and wouldn't make a thread about it.

I hear these sorts of questions day in day out and sometimes im a prick about it.

One of my many PT friends told me that the other day he had a client that asked for a program that let him do Squats three times a week. My friend said that one moment of happiness erased the 200 idiots who wanted "chest, guns, and abs" from his memory.

Thankfully, Juggernaut has done this for me lately since we've been working out a strongman program, so i should be all set to answer more guns questions tomorrow.


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Bad attitude maybe, but good advice.
> 
> Here, the clean version for easily offended individuals like yourself:
> 
> ...



Understandable but just figured as a moderator I thought you would provide help or at least direct him to a thread where he could find answers. Even if he is a noob everyone needs direction to start right.


----------



## MDR (Nov 16, 2010)

First of all, I thought Gaz's response was fine.  As far as the new question before us, I don't think there is anything wrong with training chest and tri's on the same day if you want.  I complete the compound movements for chest first and finish with a bit of direct tri work at the end of my workout.  Same thing on a back/Bi split.  I think the main thing for me is to start with the big lifts and end with the isolation stuff.  The majority of your energy should be spent performing the compound lifts, because you get the most benefit from these lifts.


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 16, 2010)

Sampson said:


> I do bi's and tri's together and get pretty good results. Plus, if you do them on friday around 6pm and then go out to the clubs you will still have a nice pump lol


 
Guys are actually at my gym at 8-9pm already wearing their shiny t shirts getting the pre club pump on


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Dear christ...they are ARMS. *Do them on the fucking toilet *or on your commute to work if you like. Together, with legs, on rhomboid day, whenever.


 
Dumbell rack in the washroom = hardcore


----------



## pete26 (Nov 17, 2010)

**it was a typo** i meant tricepts and chest not biceps and triceps, before someome blows a fucking nut


----------



## Phineas (Nov 18, 2010)

When you train chest, do you do bench, dips, or chest presses? 

Okay, good, then you're training your triceps.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 19, 2010)

twstdn8v said:


> Understandable but just figured as a moderator I thought you would provide help or at least direct him to a thread where he could find answers. Even if he is a noob everyone needs direction to start right.



Why do people think that "Moderator" is a synonym for "board angel" ????  Hell we're human.  Greatfully the board is pretty open to us being able to express our selves as we see fit, generally speaking.  


Shit I'm with you Gaz.  Here's a tip.  Muscles contract and relax.  That's it.  

Wanna know when I work my Tri's?  When I do heavy bench.  Over work the tris and your complex movements might suffer.


----------



## lexymarx (Nov 19, 2010)

chest and triceps is good but just for a moderate time like 8 week and them switch againg to you are normal routine(you have to always change for have variation and stimilate new muscle growth) do this  db over the head extensions 4 sets.close grip bench press 4 sets and end with with 7 sets of db kick backs arm to arm non stoping try just one day and u tell me later the pump is insane


----------



## SFW (Nov 19, 2010)

Switch it up erry so often like he said ^

You can get a seriously awesome Chest/Tri workout with nothing more than parallell bars, a weighted dip belt and some plates. Couple it in with some incline bench and call it a day.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 24, 2010)

You can train tricep on any day really with anything you choose.  If you're looking to increase size in the tricep I strongly suggest sticking to deep dips (weighted or just body weight) with maybe some extensions for warmup or cool down.  Dips can be done on same day as chest or same day as bicep.


----------



## LAM (Nov 24, 2010)

training chest & triceps is fine but many forget that any heavy pressing exercise for the shoulders is also basically going to be another direct tricep workout.  that being the case if you are going to train chest & triceps I would give a good 2-3 days between that day and shoulder day if heaving pressing is on the menu.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Nov 29, 2010)

I like to split up back/bi's and chest/tri's because once you I get my heavy back or chest exercises in I dont have much strength in the smaller muscle groups to put out. Doing less weight than normal for bi and tri isolation movements feels like I dont get much out of it.  I know thats false but its a mind trick you have to deal with.  I agree with switching training splits up every few months to stay fresh.  Keeps the muscles guessing.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

find out what works for you
if your triceps are lagging then doing them after chest wont help much.


----------



## stan69 (Dec 3, 2010)

i like to do Chest/ Back /Bi's on one day and Shoulders/Tri's/Legs on another..


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I honestly don't even work out my triceps anymore. I do so many presses they're usually good to go


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> if your triceps are lagging then doing them after chest wont help much.



How do you figure that?


----------

